# Upset tummy again



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor Bella is a funny tummy again. She had the real bad poops at 4.30 am and when we got up at 6.30 she threw up? She has now crashed out on the sofa. 
We go away tomorrow, not good timing hey :


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Terrible timing, for sure. Isn't that the way it always is? Whenever I've had a sick dog, it seems to happen predictably when the vet's office is closed. Hope Bella is feeling better soon!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Angie, what bad timing. Sounds like she has eaten something outside like a nasty mushroom.

Hope she is better soon - at least it isn't Saturday or Sunday and the vets are open. My dogs normally wait until a Bank holiday or Sunday so we have to go to an emergency vets and you know what they cost!!

Get well soon Bella :-*


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Not really sure what it is hotmischief. We walk Bella up the woods and then down a cornfield, she sniffs and puts all kinds of things in her mouth. But then we are not sure if it's her food as she was on chicken and rice and antibiotics for 5 days. She has only been back on her food about a week. 
Think maybe a change in her food might make a difference??
I don't like her being poorly, she has slept since she threw up this morning


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

If she was okay on her normal food prior to the antibiotics and special diet, and she had been okay on it the past 5 days I doubt very much if it's her normal food. Even a change of kibble shouldn't make her throw up, but might make her loose the other end :-[

The reason why I think it is probably something she has eaten outside is because we had a similar problem with Boris at the same age - only vomitting all the time. Every time we fed him he would vomit it back up. He spent the night at our vets. The vet suggested he had eaten something in the garden, which as we all know is highly probable with a puppy vizsla.

It is a difficult one for you as you are travelling tomorrow. If it were me I would book an appointment at the vets for this evening and if she were no better take her to get her checked out, if she's better then you can always cancel the appointment.

Keep us posted.


----------

